# Exporting using Save for Web Legacy



## Zenon (Jun 8, 2018)

Latest version of PS CC. Not that it is critical but it is bugging me. I solved this a few years ago but forgot what I did. My laptop is OK but my iMac displays the incorrect colour when exporting using Legacy. The image below is what I see when I'm working in PS. I checked all the settings on both  machines (proofs,  colour settings, etc)to make sure everything matched. 

I just realized I have not updated PS on my laptop with the latest. Does not get a lot of use. When I updated my iMac things got a little weird. I lost all my actions as I recall. I'm going to hold off for a bit before I update my laptop.


----------



## Zenon (Jun 8, 2018)

I think Iost my custom workspace as well.


----------



## Zenon (Jun 11, 2018)

In case anyone is interested I had this set to Monitor RGB instead of Use Document Profile. You have to be on the original screen, not 2 up to access it to change it. It appears in the 2 up screen Use Document Profile shows the optimized or export version. I knew it was simple but I forgot about changing it to the original screen. Been a few years.


----------



## Zenon (Jun 11, 2018)

Looks like another HD vs SSD drive glitch. When LR was updated to 7.3 I had less issues with my MacBook Pro that has an SSD and APFS. My iMac has an HD drive thus Mac OS Extended (Journaled). 

I realized that I did update PS on the laptop and everything was fine. The update on my iMac basically started PS from scratch. I had lost my actions, custom workspace, colour settings and changed the preview that I was struggling with. Maybe I pressed something I shouldn't have when updating the iMac.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jun 11, 2018)

That almost sounds like your PS preferences got trashed.


----------



## Zenon (Jun 11, 2018)

Yes. Like I said it may have been something I did but I did the same update for my laptop. I had my actions stored so that was easy.  The presets were there. The rest didn't take long to fix except for the part which got me to start this thread.


----------

